# GE XL 44 range control panel making noise



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

The control panel area of my GE range sounds like a refrigerator compressor. Anyone have any ideas what could cause that? Is it repairable? The burners, oven, digtal controls all work fine. I tried powering it down and back up again... no help. It is VERY annoying.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

XL-44 isn't a model #. it's a marketing designation [big oven=4.4]. i'd be a little concerned. there's nothing in there that should make noise. it have a flourescent light or is this oven gas and the spark module is located there and it's humming?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

It's a gas range/oven. No flourescent light. I'll pull the control panel cover off this evening and try to pinpoint the noise.




Jacques said:


> XL-44 isn't a model #. it's a marketing designation [big oven=4.4]. i'd be a little concerned. there's nothing in there that should make noise. it have a flourescent light or is this oven gas and the spark module is located there and it's humming?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Took the digital control apart and fund the bugger that is making the noise. See photo below. I think it is the speaker/beeper. I am not sure that this control module can be disassembled to replace this component. Anyone have any experience with these? 











Here is the front of the control module for reference:


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

OK, I was able to unsnap the control board from the frame parts then it opened up like a clam shell. So... I could easily unsolder and remove the beeper or replace it if I could find the part. I am not entirely sure that the beeper itself is bad though. I guess it could be a bad cap or resistor or somesuch that is throwing it the noise signal? How to tell?? Appreciate any thoughts. 

BTW, the range is a GE XL44 Model # JGBP3JWEV4WW Natural Gas


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Interesting problem. so i was curious & looked it up. that model # is wrong-assume you meant jgb30wev4. but that model calls for different erc than your picture shows?? that control-wb12k20- had problems with the spark module, causing rf noise and making erc go blank-had to replace both at that time. in any event it's a 1995 date code so erc is nla. i wouldn't screw around with it. if you want to save this range fully functional= check out www.corecentricsoultions.com they'll repair the erc and you'll be ok. i would call first though, with all the #'s avail to you.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Sorry for the wrong model #. Apparently I can't read my own writing... mistook a 5 for J. Model # is actually: JGBP35WEV4WW


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Here is a video... taken merely since it was an easy way to record the audio. The control seems to work fine so before I send it off to Corecentric or somesuch for remfg I wonder if there is maybe another component in the stove that is throwing off the RF interference and perhaps the contol is OK? Otherwise the range, oven, broiler and all control functions work perfectly. I put it back together and I guess for now I'll just unplug the thing when it's not in use.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtUCW-sLoD0


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Jacques,

Do you have the GE "WB" part number for the control board (and/or its replacement) for my oven model? The circuit cards aren't labeled as far as I can tell. I have found the part listed on several sites, NLA, of course, but they have local site part numbers and don't provide a cross to GE part numbers. Other sites list only the GE part numbers but don't provide a search by oven model number. Arrrggghhh!

I'd like to expand my search using the real GE part number(s) and if that fails have the real part number to confer with the remanufacturers.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Well, I have fixed my problem. I was able to get a new ERC... but only by getting a whole new stove. I decided against spending ~$200 on a "maybe" repair to the ERC on a 16 year old $400 stove. Gotta love the planned obsolescence strategy the mfgs use.... build stuff that doesn't last, make too few repair parts, then overprice those parts. I guess it sells lots of new appliances...


----------



## NathanF (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello, resurrecting an old thread, but I wanted to post my own solution to this as I was having exactly the same problem. 

It turns out that the high pitched whine is being caused by a faulty electrolytic capacitor which is directly connected to the beeper. You can follow the trace from one of the beeper's terminals to the capacitor. I de-soldered the capacitor and found that it had leaked and died. I replaced it with a capacitor I had laying around that had a similar voltage tolerance but slightly different uF. (In this case, the original was 330 uF and the replacement was 220 uF) This fixed the problem completely.

Posting just in case anyone else searches for this problem and is handy with a soldering iron! :smile:


----------



## jeromediy (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi Nathan,
I think I'm having the same problem but what's slightly different for me is that the digital display doesn't even display anything. So, the whole panel looks dead except for the pesky buzzing noise.
Please help!


----------

